# Windows 10 Questions?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2016)

Just got a new HP computer with Windows 10.  Is everyone here using the Microsoft Edge Windows 10 browser, or have you downloaded IE or Google Chrome?  I'm not sure I'm going to like using what came on the computer.


----------



## kburra (Oct 12, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just got a new HP computer with Windows 10.  Is everyone here using the Microsoft Edge Windows 10 browser, or have you downloaded IE or Google Chrome?  I'm not sure I'm going to like using what came on the computer.


Win 10 is good once get used to it,but don`t like Edge or IE..best Download Mozzila Firefox easiest to use and fast. Get it here bottomof page:
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/47.0/releasenotes/   any other qustions re Win 10 just ask.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 12, 2016)

I use Edge once I switched to W10.  No big deal


----------



## kburra (Oct 13, 2016)

Trouble with Edge no option to display Toolbar,same as IE very annoying!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 13, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just got a new HP computer with Windows 10.  Is everyone here using the Microsoft Edge Windows 10 browser, or have you downloaded IE or Google Chrome?  I'm not sure I'm going to like using what came on the computer.





kburra said:


> Win 10 is good once get used to it,but don`t like Edge or IE..best Download Mozzila Firefox easiest to use and fast. Get it here bottomof page:
> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/47.0/releasenotes/   any other qustions re Win 10 just ask.



..I have used FireFox for years and am happy...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks for your input and advice everybody!  Just hooked it up last night so getting used to the basics.  We always liked the favorites in IE in the toolbar, you click and get a long drop down listing with folders that you can easily click on.  Doesn't seem like any of the new browsers have this type of favorited list that's easy to access, see and use.  Or maybe I just have to figure it out.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 13, 2016)

I don't trust Microsoft products for either reliability or security.    

My pick for browser:   Firefox or Google Chrome

For audio/video media player:  VLC

For office/productivity: LibreOffice

For 'light' photo editing: GIMP


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks Thomas, we'll have to make some decisions soon, as we share the computer.  What you said reminded me of the old oxymoron joke Microsoft Works.


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 13, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks for your input and advice everybody!  Just hooked it up last night so getting used to the basics.  We always liked the favorites in IE in the toolbar, you click and get a long drop down listing with folders that you can easily click on.  Doesn't seem like any of the new browsers have this type of favorited list that's easy to access, see and use.  Or maybe I just have to figure it out.



Have a look in the top right part on the Edge Browser. You'll see three horizontal lines (the middle one is the longest) click that to open your favorites. Then you'll see a "settings" tab, from there you can import all your favorites from your old browser, and turn the favorites "bar" on or off. I turned my fav bar off, don't really need it. You'll get a drop down list when you clicky the three horizontal lines button "after" you download all your favorites from your old browser. 

Also the star (next to that faded book) in that same section is for adding new favorites to your list. 

It's taken me a while and I'm really still learning the system, but I'm getting to like Win10 better and better now. Hope this helps, good luck!!  :encouragement:


----------



## Don M. (Oct 14, 2016)

I've been on W10 since last Fall, and I like it as well, or better than I ever did W7.  I still use Google Chrome as my primary browser, but now that Edge has an Ad blocker available (ABP), I am slowly using Edge, more and more.  I find it to be as good as Chrome or Firefox, and have had no problems.  I finally got all my "favorites" moved to Edge a couple of weeks ago, so I go pretty much anywhere on the web quickly, no matter which Browser I pick.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 14, 2016)

Just now tried Edge for the first time. It seems rather simple compared to IE11.  A neat feature is a drawing tool.  You can pull up any webpage, make arrows or circle things, then save it---somewhere, I'm not sure where yet, but I'll find it.  

Yahoo and Google image search have not been working properly for me for a few days with IE11.   Edge came with Bing search as a default. It works fine on images.  Seems faster too. Maybe it's the ad block doing it.  Thanks Don and Hazy Davey.

_Edited to add_:  One feature I miss on Edge.  With IE11 you can highlight a phrase, right click the mouse, and it opens a search for that phrase in a new window.  Maybe it's there in Edge and I just haven't found it yet.   I use that ALL the time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2016)

So far the only browser change was to use IE11 as the default.  The computer came with McAffee anti-virus, and it wasn't free.  I've had McAfee before and hated it.  I get Norton free with my Xfinity subscription so I loaded that, but got a pop-up message that they weren't allowed to function at full capacity with the computer set up, and requested IE.  Good thing is we have our old style favorites list now with the IE toolbar.

Every time I leave the computer for around 10 minutes, I have to log in again to windows with my password.  On my old computers, once I booted up in the morning and logged in, that was good for the whole day.  Any way to get around this frequent log-in request?


----------



## Don M. (Oct 16, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> So far the only browser change was to use IE11 as the default.  The computer came with McAffee anti-virus, and it wasn't free.  I've had McAfee before and hated it.  I get Norton free with my Xfinity subscription so I loaded that, but got a pop-up message that they weren't allowed to function at full capacity with the computer set up, and requested IE.  Good thing is we have our old style favorites list now with the IE toolbar.
> 
> Every time I leave the computer for around 10 minutes, I have to log in again to windows with my password.  On my old computers, once I booted up in the morning and logged in, that was good for the whole day.  Any way to get around this frequent log-in request?



I tried McAfee and Nortons a couple of times, over the years...then I found Avast Anti Virus, and have used it for the past 5 or 6 years...and it is FREE.  Both Avast and AVG are superior, IMO, to McAfee and Nortons, and I prefer Avast.  

If you are having to log on to your system ever few minutes, you probably need to adjust your "settings".  Click on the little "gear" symbol, and go to the "systems" settings...where you will find options for "power and sleep".  There, you can change how long your system sits idle before you have to enter your password again.  I keep mine set at 30 minutes, but you can select up to 4 hours.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks so much Don, I just changed the settings for the monitor to go off in 10 minutes instead of 5 which was the default setting, and the computer to stay awake for 5 hours, instead of the 10 minutes it was set on.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 16, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks so much Don, I just changed the settings for the monitor to go off in 10 minutes instead of 5 which was the default setting, and the computer to stay awake for 5 hours, instead of the 10 minutes it was set on.



You're welcome!  I would urge everyone who has moved to W10 to spend some time browsing the options inside the "Settings" icon.  There are a lot of good ways there to customize how your system performs.


----------

